# Another razor handle



## Tclem (Mar 5, 2015)

Here is the razor handle for the Gillette fusion blade. Stabilized redwood burl with ca finish.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks good Tony ! You are a turning machine !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 5, 2015)

Who had the heads for the Fusion cartridges? I'd be wanting to get some of those for the ones I do.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 5, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Who had the heads for the Fusion cartridges? I'd be wanting to get some of those for the ones I do.


Psi


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 5, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Psi



Cool, I haven't read the newer catalog yet


----------



## fredito (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks good man. How do you find they are holding up? I have been wanting to do a razor but haven't as the wood where it touches the metal on each end seems almost like an area of concern for water on the end grain. Maybe it's not or maybe I'm just a crazy shaver...but what are your thoughts...on the water, not my shaving ability. Or do you just seal the endgrain with ca?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 5, 2015)

I put a ca finish in all my razor for water protection so I hope that hold up long anyway. Lol


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 5, 2015)

Now that's a manly wood! Nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 6, 2015)

Great looking timber on that handle.
Did you under turn for a reason?

Les


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 6, 2015)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking timber on that handle.
> Did you under turn for a reason?
> 
> Les



Les- that razor design uses an undersized bushing to give you a curved ridge on the hardware that overhangs a bit. He didn't under turn it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking timber on that handle.
> Did you under turn for a reason?
> 
> Les


What colin said


----------

